# captrons new ride



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG










[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Does this mean I've paid in full? [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy crappity smack that is funny.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hum.. looks like the decorator enjoyed their work... a little too much...  Think they might be a little "special"... ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Ron, 
Do I dare see "stick steering" in your neeeeeeew boat? Is that to make it more stable for you??????? 
[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
Is that some new prop that you are going to test???? Also, is sponge Bob your new fishing partner?? 
[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
Those are some, um, um, different colors schemes for the boat. The base color is ok, but everything else is, um, um, different! It's ok Ron, [smiley=faga1.gif]
Weedy


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob and Dave do have quite a" flair " [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] for decorating!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

With all those empty beer bottles that bear must have been pretty f'ed up. And he might not live much longer if those beers were supposed to come with the boat..............if Ron is as serious about his beer as I think!! ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

one more pic


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHA ;D

schweet [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> one more pic


Sponge Bob must of got jealous and went postal [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif], guess he did like the new STICK steering.
[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

very colorful........ Bwahahahahhahahhahahah


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

[smiley=z-ymca.gif]
LMFAO


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

can't be his boat,

Ron doesn't do stick


----------

